# 11/04 - Hiking - Twins/Galehead



## MtnMagic (Nov 1, 2004)

We'll meet at 8 am on Thursday at the Gale River trailhead, carspot and drive to the North Twin Trail lot.

This is a strenuous day hike of 12 miles with an elevation gain of 3900'. Winter gear, face masks, gloves, etc essential. Lots of wind and views on South Twin!


----------



## skimom (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll see you there at 8am !!

Looking forward to it.

Oh, and I'll bring the oatmeal raisinette cookies for some good trail energy.


----------



## SilentCal (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't forget the treats for Ghostdog!   Hey Magic,  I thought you hated the Gale River Trail.  :roll:  Don't forget the other outlook on North Twin.   You'll be able to see where we sat on Garfield for three hours.   Enjoy the day guys!


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 3, 2004)

I Don't mind descending it. It's the climb up that isn't my favorite. I'd rather climb up to North Twin.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 4, 2004)

I wish I could go, but I've got one more followup commitment this Saturday as best man for my friends who just got married.

I'm going through mountain withdrawal!!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey there Michael. Great to read you've posted. Thought you went off and got married or something. Mountain withdrawal I see, yes its been a while. 

You hiking in the Whites soon? Perhaps next weekend? I've a great one planned, its just 3 mountains!
________________
I feel sorry for people who don't drink.  When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day. --LBJ


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 6, 2004)

_Thought you went off and got married or something._

LoL! I'm still in the "becoming a boyfriend" stage right now. 

Next weekend I hope to hike. I'm supposed to join a friend on her 48th, though, and don't know the final plans for that yet. Hopefully I will soon.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 6, 2004)

Anyone hiking  midweek in the Whites?? I may be in the 'hood, Thursday and/or Friday.


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 6, 2004)

I believe I can hike during the week with a group! I'm looking for lotsa views and a day of fun! Let's go on a hike!!

How about hiking during the beginning of the week, mid week, and on the weekends. What more could anyone want?  Anyone/everyone want to join in? I hike in most conditions!
________________
Prefer clear skies for the spectacular views~!!!


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 7, 2004)

*Moriah via AT either Thursday or Friday*

I'm considering hiking Moriah via the AT either thurs or fri if anyone is interested. I was going to consult the forecast before I made a concrete decision. I think the hike is around 6-8 miles RT. I 'm at work, so I don't have my collection of trail maps available. 

If it looks like rain I won't go this time of year. Too much danger of hypothermia.

tg


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 9, 2004)

The AT is the _long_ way up Moriah. You're thinking Rattle River to Kenduskeag to the summit? That's a long haul, at least I thought. You may enjoy going up Stony Brook (which I've also done) more.

Ah- nevermind. You're section-hiking. I understand, that's how I ended up on that trail myself!


----------

